

App dev defies letter of license agreement, angers users by going AppStore-only - nopal
http://www.sophiestication.com/blog/coversutra-2-5/

======
nopal
She obviously made a mistake in her version numbers, but I think she's also
phrased her response poorly.

 _It‘s true that I could have made version 2.5 available through the legacy
Sparkle updater. But maintaining two builds, one for the App Store and one
with the serial number checks, was too time consuming for me. Precious time
better spend on the actual update and my other apps._

The whole response lacks empathy for her users.

~~~
swombat
I get that you're angry about this, but if you want to comment on it, write
your own blog post, don't editorialise the headline... this isn't reddit.

~~~
nopal
I don't know why you think I'm angry. I don't own any Sophiestication
software, and have no skin in this particular game. Let's focus on what I
posted.

The headline is concise and accurate. I specifically wrote, "letter of license
agreement" to convey that there is more to this story, and that the anger may
be pedantic. There's only so much room in a headline, and I had to convey a
lot of backstory.

I don't like your insinuation that I'm trying to bring down the decorum of HN.
I think this is an interesting situation, particularly for the HN crowd, with
its elements of entrepreneurship and customer service.

~~~
swombat
The headline is not where to convey the backstory. I really do think you
should just write a blog post about that. It would probably get upvoted,
unlike this story.

